# 9



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Not exactly a horror movie ,but its got some scary stuff like skeleton robot creatures,a mad scientist, and the end of the world.Its also produced by Tim Burten so it has to be good,.Any one else looking forward to this?






http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0472033/


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I kinda am, but I am looking forward to the video game more. I am assuming there will be one, because this looks like a video game to me. But a cool one, but still a video game. you know but cool. game still though.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

um...yeah that looks like it would be a fun game


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I loved the original short of this one. Looking forward to the whole film.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

original short? would you have a link to such a fine thing?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Devils Chariot said:


> original short? would you have a link to such a fine thing?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Haunti. You're always watching over us and taking care of us. You're the greatest!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There are some marvelous mechanical beasties in both the trailer and the short.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Not to bash the movie, because I elbowed my hunbun in the ribs when i saw the preview at T4 and said we're gonna see this, but it totally makes me think of OddWorld. It looks rad, but still video game rad.


----------

